# [SOLVED] dnsmasq>2.22 will not run

## Corona688

I have a strange problem where dnsmasq 2.22 runs fine, but when I upgrade, it stops working.  It will not run at all -- it just gives me this:

```
Feb 20 15:41:24 mecgentoo dnsmasq: failed to create listening socket: Protocol not available
```

 What protocol isn't available?  What does dnsmasq 2.34 need that 2.22 doesn't?

----------

## Corona688

Bump!

[edit] It comes down to this error -- I get the same thing when I strace.  It tries to open a socket to /dev/log, fails, and dies.  Since I can't read german and babelfish doesn't work at all, I can't understand their workaround.

----------

## Corona688

Bump!

----------

## UberLord

Have you got a system logger installed?

----------

## Corona688

Yes, I am using syslog-ng.

```
# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-admin/syslog-ng/files/syslog-ng.conf.gentoo,v 1.5 2005/05/12 05:46:10 mr_bones_ Exp $

#

# Syslog-ng default configuration file for Gentoo Linux

# contributed by Michael Sterrett

options {

        chain_hostnames(off);

        sync(0);

        # The default action of syslog-ng 1.6.0 is to log a STATS line

        # to the file every 10 minutes.  That's pretty ugly after a while.

        # Change it to every 12 hours so you get a nice daily update of

        # how many messages syslog-ng missed (0).

        stats(43200);

};

source src { unix-stream("/dev/log"); internal(); pipe("/proc/kmsg"); };

destination messages { file("/var/log/messages"); };

# By default messages are logged to tty12...

destination console_all { file("/dev/tty12"); };

# ...if you intend to use /dev/console for programs like xconsole

# you can comment out the destination line above that references /dev/tty12

# and uncomment the line below.

#destination console_all { file("/dev/console"); };

log { source(src); destination(messages); };

log { source(src); destination(console_all); };
```

 Heh, since when do code tags wrap?

----------

## schpanky

Anyone have any luck with this? I'm having the same problem.....

TIA.

----------

## Monkeh

Check you have netfilter logging support.

----------

## schpanky

 *Monkeh wrote:*   

> Check you have netfilter logging support.

 

how do I check?

----------

## Monkeh

 *schpanky wrote:*   

>  *Monkeh wrote:*   Check you have netfilter logging support. 
> 
> how do I check?

 

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | grep LOG
```

----------

## schpanky

 *Monkeh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> zcat /proc/config.gz | grep LOG
> ```
> ...

 

/proc/config.gz does not exist on my system....  :Sad: 

----------

## Monkeh

 *schpanky wrote:*   

>  *Monkeh wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> zcat /proc/config.gz | grep LOG
> ```
> ...

 

So /usr/src/linux/.config. Or just fire up menuconfig.

----------

## schpanky

Im guessing this is what I am looking for:

```
CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

```

?

----------

## Monkeh

Possibly (I'm actually just guessing here). Load the modules?

----------

## schpanky

 *Monkeh wrote:*   

> Possibly (I'm actually just guessing here). Load the modules?

 

I loaded the few that seemed to make sense, no dice.

----------

## schpanky

Ok, I'm taking the easy way out for now (BIND here I come)

If anyone else has any thoughts, I'd still like to get dnsmasq working again....

*sigh*

----------

## Monkeh

Try CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG

----------

## schpanky

 *Monkeh wrote:*   

> Try CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG

 

Nothing in /usr/src/linux/.config  ....

----------

## Monkeh

 *schpanky wrote:*   

>  *Monkeh wrote:*   Try CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG 
> 
> Nothing in /usr/src/linux/.config  ....

 

So go and enable it..

----------

## Corona688

 *Monkeh wrote:*   

>  *schpanky wrote:*    *Monkeh wrote:*   Try CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG 
> 
> Nothing in /usr/src/linux/.config  .... 
> 
> So go and enable it..

  How will that help?  .config also shows options that are NOT enabled, and CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG is not among them.  Our kernels don't appear to even take that option.  What're we supposed to do, edit the .config by hand?

More specifically, what is it, and what does it do?  Why does dnsmasq suddenly require it?  Where can it be found in menuconfig?

----------

## Corona688

OK, after much digging, I found it hidden 6 levels deep inside the kernel configuration.

networking -> networking options -> network packet filtering -> core netfilter configuration -> netfilter netlink interface -> netfilter LOG

Will it work?  time will tell.

----------

## Corona688

Need to probe these modules:

```
modprobe nfnetlink

modprobe nfnetlink_log
```

 and it works.  sort of.  they appear to have ripped out features I'm using.   :Sad: 

----------

